

Show HN: The White Negro - wittysense
http://www.dissentmagazine.org/online_articles/the-white-negro-fall-1957

======
wittysense
In the face of a growing culture that makes it wildly impossible for me to
enjoy my life, with rigorous criticism and the only friend to be my Terminal
and vim where I can type out, hundreds of times a day, things like "$
jangyrun" and "$ git down master"; in the face of speculation of psychosis due
to use of the computer system; in the face of a heavily sexist technoculture
and a "Black" culture to which I am expected to account for or justify,
wherein it itself is ragingly sexist:

You win. I am crushed. I will wander these days, perchance sharing what little
I know of front-end architecture, but beyond this, I can put forth nothing
else. I expect many other developers to fold under the crushing weight of a
country lacking any orchestration what-so-ever.

And my only lullaby is the dictum, from all of you, that I am "always wrong."
No wonder people stand aback, shocked, when I call myself an "idiot" or a
"moron." No wonder I seem crude and jaded to women, because when things do not
work, they "die" or cumbersome, inelegant, "programmer-talk" is just "more
efficient" or what have you; jargon files trapped in the insufficiently
neuroplastic fabric-circuitry that is my constructed "mind."

If my hands were not so fully alive, from these years of writing code, I would
have absolutely nothing to live for. I thank this country for that. And yes, I
realize that I am over-generalizing, and I am probably wrong. Or I need more
clarity. Or I write too emotionally. Or I'm "batshit." Even you call me a
"fool" or go beyond the constraint of constructive criticism to inform me that
"dyslexia is a niche" and therefore it is "ugly" \-- that I am wasting my
time.

You did not understand one of these sentences produced here. Of course you
didn't. With hope, the next simulation will be less cruel, or I will simply
obey conceptual schemes which generally give us concepts like "banned books"
or "dangerous ideas."

I will leave you with this, and then I will cease to bother Your Technological
Society: Quot capita tot sensus.

